# An odd tree for those that like 'em



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I walked my new piece of property before the final contracting to be sure everything was still as it should be. I came across this osage orange. Multiple trunks with 2 fusing back together and the smaller dead above, rotted and split middle clear to the other side. There is bigger one just as hollow but mostly dead near the gate. On a side note, I figured out why there are so many 36"-48" dbh post oaks on the property even though it appears to have been logged 5-10 years ago. Almost every one has an old tree stand nailed to it and a pile of old rotten 2x4s at their base. Years of replacing "ladder" boards. I counted 8 tree stands and 3 ground stands on 17 acres. Catalogued a mix of post oak, shagbark and bitternut hickory, green and texas ash, honey locust, and some small ERC so far.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like quite a scoop


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

It's a danger to your chainsaw but at least post oak makes good firewood.


----------

